

Show HN: Introducting Qbox.io - Hosted ElasticSearch with Free Dev Tier - qboxio
http://qbox.io

======
qboxio
Just to show this can work, we put together a demo called "Million Person
Search". This is, as you may have guessed, a table search with a million
records to demonstrate how fast ElasticSearch is when it is powered by SSD's.
There is a link to Github to document it. <http://qbox.io/demos>

------
herrherr
Per se the product looks interesting, but having all these new accounts praise
it, looks a bit odd.

~~~
qboxio
We tweeted the link, herrherr... we have friends and backers, too.

If the product looks interesting, you should try the dev tier... there is no
credit card required.

~~~
newman314
Sorry, looks like astroturfing comments from my end.

~~~
jwillgoesfast
Thanks for teaching me a new term, I've not heard of astroturfing before.

Not sure how this will be applicable to any of my projects right now, but I've
got to admit the demo's work impressively.

------
phodamentals
These guys make ElasticSearch painless to deploy in your existing environment.
Definitely nice when trying to focus on other infrastructure improvements.

------
joshguthrie
I'm not sure a Free Dev Tier of 10megs is gonna do much. Plus the astroturfing
mentionned earlier is a big put off.

------
gnurag
How do you guys handle ES authentication? It isn't really clear from the curl
snippets posted on the homepage.

------
techteachergirl
Personally connected with this team. They are talented and motivated to serve
the search community!

------
mroling
Looks great but when I click 'Get started now' on the homepage, registration
isn't over SSL.

~~~
qboxio
Just the name and email link isn't over SSL... Once you confirm your account,
then you will definitely be in https when you create an index.

------
jicknones
This team knows what they're doing, very excited to see them evolve!

